# Stray found in NC



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

My DH and DD are in Raleigh, NC for soccer and found a stray kitten. The restaurant by the hotel said they've been feeding it and asked the girls to take it. These are 16 yr old girls so of course they took it back to their rooms. According to the reports I'm getting there are no houses in the area they are in so not likely it belongs to anyone. It's super sweet and affectionate. Was skittish about being picked up which is understandable. I'm told its a girl. At 11pm last night my husband headed off in the car searching for a Walmart to get a litter box and litter as the kitten ended up in their room for the night. $30 later he had that plus a leash, collar, and flea spray. He's such a sucker. He told he the kitten was really cute and sweet and he couldn't bear the thought of kicking it back outside when the temps are dropping and rain was coming. He just knew he'd go out in the morning and find it dead. As much as he complains about the animals he loves them too. So today while the soccer game was going on the kitten stayed in the car with someone sitting with her. After lunch and several hours had passed they went back to the room and the kitten peed for like 10mim straight my DH told me. What a good little girl! Yes, she did use the litter last night and today. Whew! I told them to buy Capstar and give her before they bring her back home. I've posted her all over my FB hoping to find her a home and my DD is trying to see if her BF is going to be able to keep her. There is a mom on the team that works with a rescue group so she said if we don't find a home she will take her there. Everyone keeps saying how great her personality is. I have 6 animals, I can't take her in. Anyone live near Raleigh and want a kitten for Christmas?





















They think she's 3 to 4 mos old. 
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=706762782667659
Not sure if the video will link


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

She is cute! I already have an "extra" myself though. I hope she gets a good home!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

She's pretty-so nice of your DH and daughter to take her in from the cold.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

She's a doll. Most of the stray kittens you find in the areas where the hotels are turn out to be feral, so it seems to me that she was dropped off by someone. I would suggest contacting no kill shelters and asking to be put on a waiting list to get her in. Thanks to your husband and your daughter for taking her in and saving her!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

She's adorable!


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

I've been told a girl's family on the older soccer team wants the kitten. Yay! My daughter has different feelings about it. She's trying to tell my husband they aren't good people. Lol. She wants the kitty. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

You're not going to believe this. Well you might but I still can't. The kitten is staying with us. Really?? My husband who complains regularly about having animals has decided the kitten will stay. Of course this was my daughters plan all along. He's such a sucker. He complains about them but he loves all over them. 
I have other plans. I'm trying to convince my mother to take her. She's really a great kitten. Took to using the litter box right away. They thought it was hilarious how they'd stop for a potty break and put the litter box on the ground, put her in it, and she immediately pee in it. She held it until they stopped and gave her a litter box to use. If my mom won't take her I still plan to find her a good home. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Ksdenton said:


> You're not going to believe this. Well you might but I still can't. The kitten is staying with us. Really?? My husband who complains regularly about having animals has decided the kitten will stay. Of course this was my daughters plan all along. He's such a sucker. He complains about them but he loves all over them.
> I have other plans. I'm trying to convince my mother to take her. She's really a great kitten. Took to using the litter box right away. They thought it was hilarious how they'd stop for a potty break and put the litter box on the ground, put her in it, and she immediately pee in it. She held it until they stopped and gave her a litter box to use. If my mom won't take her I still plan to find her a good home.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


That's so sweet. Your DH sounds a lot like my dad, who professed to not liking cats but couldn't bear to see an animal suffer. He cared for my sister's cat while she was away and fell in love with it, then found an abandoned litter in our garage and managed to save them by bottle feeding them, and of course, fell in love with them. Some of those tough guys are such softies! 

I hope your mom can take the lovely kitty. She's sort of a reverse tuxedo cat. The black mark on her back looks like a butterfly in the picture...


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

Here she is. Oreo









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

Somebody is jealous of the strange kitty in our home. She's been lying under my desk next to my feet which she never does. 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Wow what a beautiful kitten


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

Bentley meeting the kitty









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Helo's Mom (Oct 16, 2011)

She is so darn cute!! What a face!!! Love her.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

What an ADORABLE kitten!!!! 

LOVE HER!!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

She's so adorable, love her coloring. 

Great pictures.


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

Kitty went to her new home today!! Yay!
It's a friend of a friend and she cleared all the adoption questions, there weren't that many. I honestly was going more off my friends assurance it's a great home as my friend is an animal lover freak too. I think this will be great as it was too cramped here. Happy happy joy joy!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Hooray for Oreo! And hooray for your family for saving her.


----------

